
Editor for decentralised article publishing, annotations and social interactions - Karrot_Kream
https://dokie.li/
======
burtonator
Interesting... I've been working on a similar app.. Polar:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

I liked that you made this offline-first...

Also the annotation part is really interesting. Would love to see more
adoption of web standards in that area.

------
irickt
source:
[https://github.com/linkeddata/dokieli](https://github.com/linkeddata/dokieli)

